

Ask HN: Putting most of your home directory in version control? - jmount

Dean HNers, Any of you tried putting most of your how directory under version control?  I've always wanted to do this (though TimeMachine and Netapp versions are really nice also).  I figure the only obvious open source choice is GIT as CVS and SVN write dot files everywhere and BZR and HG are said to not handle multiple GB.  On OSX I am trying the experiment (excluding super large stuff like media, obvious places programs write caches like Library).  It seems to work- anyone else care to share such an experience?
======
briandoll
I have my dotfiles and bin directory in a git repository on github. This makes
setting up new machines easy, and ensures I have the same great settings on
all my machines.

For other home directory stuff: documents, ebooks, etc. I store that in
Dropbox. It syncs when you're online, yet works perfectly when you're offline
and keeps previous versions automatically (not every change, but ever hour or
so, iirc).

